# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes > [Stage] 2-3moi Dveloppeur en PHP/SQL/HTML/CSS/JavaScript/Java/AS3

## Ckpierre

Bonjour,

Pour finir mes tudes, je dois effectuer un stage de 2-3 mois.

Je recherche un stage principalement dans le dveloppement : PHP, JAVA, html, css, javascript, AS3

Et je connais aussi des outils infographie comme photoshop et illustrator et flash

Vous pouvez trouver mon CV et mes travail sur ce site：http://about.me/liangwei

Cordialement,

----------

